# Driving to UK



## Magee (Aug 10, 2011)

I am driving to the UK from the Algarve sometime around the end of April. I am looking for a companion to share the driving and expenses. There is room for luggage and possibly a small well behaved pet. Contact me via Private Message


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Please remember no to add emails or telephone numbers to any post. This is for YOUR protection.
This can leave you wide open to your email or phone number being abused as this is an open forum .


----------

